# iCadenza Future of Music Festival August 17th - 20th, Los Angeles, CA



## mariaelena

The first annual iCadenza Future of Music Festival! The four-day festival consists of three concerts by groundbreaking young artists alongside other events and lectures featuring discourse on the new directions of the classical music industry and centered on the question, "On Our Own Terms: Where do artists want to take the future of classical music?" This will be a high-energy series of events highlighting young, exciting musicians who are redefining the world of classical music on their own terms. The festival will take place at The Colburn School, known as an innovative institution shaping the next generation of artists. The three concerts will be featuring dynamic pianists, opera singers, and members of the Israeli Chamber Project - an ensemble comprised of top Israeli-born soloists.

AUDIENCE ENGAGEMENT COMPONENT

All attendees at the Festival will receive a special "Concertgoers' Survival Kit," complete with some helpful survival items as well as playful etiquette suggestions. This is designed to make the concert experience fun, interactive, and memorable.

For more information, visit http://www.icadenza.com/festival-2011/


----------

